# هذا رجل فيه أنفة



## Romeel

كيف أكتب بالانجليزي
How do I translate this to English؟


"*هذا رجل فيه أنفة*" بمعنى فيه اعتداد بالنفس



شكرا


----------



## HotIcyDonut

He is the guy with the nose in the air

WITH YOUR NOSE IN THE AIR (phrase) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## Romeel

HotIcyDonut said:


> He is the guy with the nose in the air


Thank you
That is like (ego, arrogance), what I want something like (honor).

like:
This man has an honor.
This is a man with honor.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Hm.

Dignified or virtuous?


----------



## Romeel

No

He is not arrogant, but he does not humiliate himself to others


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Noble?


----------



## Romeel

Don't know


----------



## djara

alialikhalid said:


> "*هذا رجل فيه أنفة*" بمعنى فيه اعتداد بالنفس


Confident and self-assured


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



djara said:


> Confident and self-assured


Bonjour Djara, 

Est-ce que le mot *أنفة *peut avoir le sens (en français) de _*fierté, amour-propre *_?


----------



## Romeel

This is the sentence in which I want to use that

This slave has a pride, for he was a master among his people, and he may deny that he became a slave.

Is that okay?


----------



## djara

Ibn Nacer said:


> Est-ce que le mot *أنفة *peut avoir le sens (en français) de _*fierté, amour-propre *_?


A mon avis, la meilleure traduction pourrait être: "être digne",  "avoir de la dignité"


----------



## analeeh

You could simply say: this slave is a proud man. He was a master among his own people and may deny that he became a slave.


----------



## Romeel

How about this

This slave is a man of pride. He was a master among his people and may deny that he became a slave.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

djara said:


> A mon avis, la meilleure traduction pourrait être: "être digne",  "avoir de la dignité"


Merci. Oui ce sens est intéressant... Je pense aussi au mot "honneur"...

----------


analeeh said:


> this slave is a proud man





alialikhalid said:


> This slave is a man of pride.



The meaning of "proud" is close to the meaning of "pride", right?

I'm not sure I understand: Do these words designate quality or defect?

Does the word *أنفة *designate a quality? Is its meaning different from the word كبر ?

Merci.


----------



## djara

Ibn Nacer said:


> Does the word *أنفة *designate a quality?


Most certainly!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Djara.
---------------


I thought that word (أنفة) could designate quality or defect depending on the context because of the different meanings I could see:

In English : arrogance, ego, disdain; haughtiness, vanity ... pride, proud, self-esteem,self-respect ...

In French : orgueil, arrogance, mépris, dédain, ego... fierté, amour-propre...

It seems to me that words (_orgueil, arrogance, mépris, dédain, ego_...) designate a defect and not a quality, what do you think? But the words _(dignity, honor_ ) seem to me to be qualities but I do not often see these meanings in the dictionaries.


----------



## djara

Ibn Nacer said:


> I thought that word (أنفة) could designate quality or defect


Maybe in classical Arabic. In modern Arabic, it seems to have lost the negative connotation. See its definition in Al-Maany:

*الأَنفَة* : العِزَّة والحَمِيّة
عزة، كبر نفس.


----------



## Romeel

Can someone please check post 13?


----------

